# mirror, mirror on the wall



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Shrek, Beyonce and Denzel Washington were all having lunch together. Shrek said, "I've always thought that I'm the strongest man in the world, but how can I be sure?" Beyonce agreed. "I'm told I'm the most gorgeous of them all, but sometimes I wonder." Denzel Washington said, "I'm pretty sure I'm the sexiest man alive but I've never had it confirmed." They all decided that the best way to find out if their beliefs were true was to ask the famed talking 'mirror, mirror on the wall' to confirm for them whether Shrek was the strongest, Beyonce was the most gorgeous and Denzel Washington was the sexiest. They agreed to meet again the next day for lunch to discuss their findings.
The next day Shrek walked up with a smile. "Well, it's true. The mirror told me that I am the strongest man in the world." Denzel perked up and said: "And I know for sure that I'm the sexiest of them all." But Beyonce lifted her head with a sad face and said......

Who the hell is River Lady????????!!!!!!!!!:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't get it???



:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

BOMBA!!!! :lol:


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'm just stunned that you have kept it quiet for so long. I still don't see how you took your own picture for your new Avatar


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

DaveW731 said:


> I'm just stunned that you have kept it quiet for so long. I still don't see how you took your own picture for your new Avatar


 
I'm talented.:lol::lol:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

:16suspect


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lmao ! good one !


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Very good my pretty one :evilsmile,Mich


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Oh. My. God.

Lmao


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol::lol: Barb, I just couldn't resist.:evilsmile


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Funny:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL RL

That was great !!


----------



## filletandrelease (Nov 8, 2008)

thats hot.


----------

